# Whatsapp founder donates $1 million to FreeBSD



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 23, 2022)

Link



> I started using FreeBSD in the late 90s, when I didn’t have much money and was living in government housing. In a way, FreeBSD helped lift me out of poverty – one of the main reasons I got a job at Yahoo! is because they were using FreeBSD, and it was my operating system of choice. Years later, when Brian and I set out to build WhatsApp, we used FreeBSD to keep our servers running. We still do. --Jan Koum


----------



## 6502 (Nov 23, 2022)

2014?


----------



## CuatroTorres (Nov 23, 2022)

I thought the same thing when I saw it on the vermaden news. Any non-obvious reason?


----------



## hruodr (Nov 23, 2022)

Jan Koum - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> Koum also donated $2 million to AIPAC to support their involvement in the 2022 Democratic primaries.[20]



Strange form of supporting the Democratic Party.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 24, 2022)

hruodr Maybe their web site runs FreeBSD. But let's not go off topic on the guy


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 24, 2022)

6502 said:


> 2014?


Jeez. Hadn't noticed that. Was wondering why I hadn't seen it posted anywhere else.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Nov 24, 2022)

In which case - still about US$500,000 to go: https://freebsdfoundation.org/donate/

$935,362 of Goal: $1,400,000


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2022)

Old news;  not going into politics here. Closed.


----------

